# Which Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy character are you?



## GrownUp (Mar 27, 2005)

So here is a Hitchhiker's Quiz I found.
http://www.zenhex.com/quiz.php?id=10669


And I am:

"Marvin (the paranoid android)
Man do I feel sorry for you. You are one seriously depressed robot, whose brain is to big for the universe to cope with. You are constantly tormented by other people's stupidity which is probably the reason why you hate every damn thing. I prescribe some major anti-depressant pills or some new friends."

Anyone I have ever met could have predicted that outcome.


----------



## Tsujigiri (Mar 27, 2005)

Take the quiz: Do you know where your towel is? (Which Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy character are you?)

*Zaphod Beeblebrox (president)

*Zeeeoow! Are you one seriously odd dude! You are Zaphod Beeblebrox, president of the universe and boy do you have some serious problems. You usually have no clue what's going on, have terrible personal relationships and are completely self-centered. Hahaha, no wonder you're my favorite!


Sounds about right


----------



## Darken Rahl (Mar 29, 2005)

Slartibartfast, nuf said. I would have been happy with Ford, but....


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Mar 29, 2005)

Ford Prefect

Kyah, almost the funnest guy in the known universe besides your pal Zaphod. You know how to have a good time, even if all the sods around you dont. Why dont you ditch Arthur already and go to a party? You're pretty impressive (After all, you work for the GUIDE) and you have been scarred for life because of your long term residence on earth. Of course, you left eventually, and you always knew where your towel was.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
yup - have towel will travel


----------



## Leto (Mar 29, 2005)

Ford Perfect too.


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Mar 29, 2005)

Me 3.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 29, 2005)

me 4
sigh
just another one of the herd...


----------



## Chimeco (Mar 30, 2005)

*Zaphod Beeblebrox (president)*

heheh.  I HATE PEOPLE! I LIKE 'SPLOSIONS! 
that'd make a great signature.


----------



## eccles_1960 (Mar 31, 2005)

Your Results:
*Zaphod Beeblebrox (president)*
Zeeeoow! Are you one seriously odd dude! You are Zaphod Beeblebrox, president of the universe and boy do you have some serious problems. You usually have no clue what's going on, have terrible personal relationships and are completely self-centered. Hahaha, no wonder you're my favorite!



wow!


----------



## A1ien (Apr 9, 2005)

He he, i was Arthur Dent. Too right, wondering the galaxy in my dressing gown!!


----------



## Amber (Apr 10, 2005)

Zaphod Beeblebrox (president)</b><br>Zeeeoow! Are you one seriously odd dude! You are Zaphod Beeblebrox, president of the universe and boy do you have some serious problems. You usually have no clue what's going on, have terrible personal relationships and are completely self-centered. Hahaha, no wonder you're my favorite!



Er that's me. They're right about the personal relationship's though^^


----------



## Sibeling (Apr 10, 2005)

I'm Marvin!


----------



## a|one (Apr 10, 2005)

Ford Prefect...


----------



## mzarynn (Apr 12, 2005)

Take the quiz: Do you know where your towel is? (Which Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy character are you?)

*Eddie (the shipboard computer)* 
....you must die a horribly slow death. You are Eddie, the overly estactic shipboard computer on the Heart of Gold spaceship. Nothing can get you down, and you are always bright and chipper, even early in the morning. You make the rest of the crew sick and even Trillian cringes at your happiness. I'm buying Zaphod an axe for christmas...



I'm currently reading the book, but I haven't gotten to Eddie yet.  hmm...


----------



## Rane Longfox (Apr 12, 2005)

*Prostetnic Vogon Jeltz
*you are a vogon. it's really to bad that you even exsist. you have no good points, no bad points, only worse points. you are loud, rude, obnoxious, and an all around *******. your poetry sucks ass, but you seem to have the right view on the earth in that it needs to be demolished.


Love me

To be fair, I got Zaphod the first time, but didn't have anything else to do, so tried again...


----------



## Nilentropy (Apr 22, 2005)

*Zaphod Beeblebrox (president)*


----------



## TheManInTheBowlerHat (Apr 27, 2005)

Arthur Dent? It was tea, wasn't it?


----------



## Polgara (Apr 29, 2005)

*Ford Prefect (Ix)
*Kyah, almost the funnest guy in the known universe besides your pal Zaphod. You know how to have a good time, even if all the sods around you dont. Why dont you ditch Arthur already and go to a party? You're pretty impressive (After all, you work for the GUIDE) and you have been scarred for life because of your long term residence on earth. Of course, you left eventually, and you always knew where your towel was.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Apr 29, 2005)

woo-hoo!

watching this film tonight!!


----------



## Tsujigiri (Apr 29, 2005)

Wooo hooo

NOT watching this films tonight


----------



## Cuda Rahl (Apr 29, 2005)

*Prostetnic Vogon Jeltz
*you are a vogon. it's really to bad that you even exsist. you have no good points, no bad points, only worse points. you are loud, rude, obnoxious, and an all around *******. your poetry sucks ass, but you seem to have the right view on the earth in that it needs to be demolished.


What can i say i do really bad peotry


----------



## Animaiden (May 1, 2005)

[font=&quot]Woo Hoo!
[/font]*[font=&quot]
Trillian (Tricia McMillan)[/font]*[font=&quot]
[/font][font=&quot]You are probably the sanest person on the Heart of Gold. Extremely patient (because you have to deal with Zaphod) flexible, and prone to shaking your head in an exasperated way, you are also extremely smart and pick up fast on life in hyperspace.
[/font]


----------



## Tyranus (May 3, 2005)

Your Results:
*Marvin (the paranoid android)*
Man do I feel sorry for you. You are one seriously depressed robot, whose brain is to big for the universe to cope with. You are constantly tormented by other people's stupidity which is probably the reason why you hate every damn thing. I prescribe some major anti-depressant pills or some new friends.


I was watching the movie with my friends the other day, and one of them who had not read the book, saw a part where Marvin speaks, turned to me and said," Hey look its you."


----------



## Eradius Lore (May 11, 2005)

….life don’t talk to me about life…


oh god this answer has made me terribly depressed

Your Results:
*Marvin (the paranoid android)*
Man do I feel sorry for you. You are one seriously depressed robot, whose brain is to big for the universe to cope with. You are constantly tormented by other people's stupidity which is probably the reason why you hate every damn thing. I prescribe some major anti-depressant pills or some new friends.
[no image]


----------



## Hesh (May 25, 2005)

Your Results:
*Zaphod Beeblebrox (president)*
Zeeeoow! Are you one seriously odd dude! You are Zaphod Beeblebrox, president of the universe and boy do you have some serious problems. You usually have no clue what's going on, have terrible personal relationships and are completely self-centered. Hahaha, no wonder you're my favorite!


----------



## iratebeaver (May 27, 2005)

*Marvin (the paranoid android)*why????? i'm not paranoid. i've got a slight twitch though. wow people are dumb.


----------



## Gem (May 27, 2005)

I got Arthur. That suits me. I'm quite fond of spending as much time in my dressing gown as possible.


----------



## alexhurry (Jun 22, 2005)

*Zaphod Beeblebrox (president)
*Zeeeoow! Are you one seriously odd dude! You are Zaphod Beeblebrox, president of the universe and boy do you have some serious problems. You usually have no clue what's going on, have terrible personal relationships and are completely self-centered. Hahaha, no wonder you're my favorite!


----------



## Azash (Jun 29, 2005)

*Arthur Dent (Arthur PHILIP Dent)
*Wow. You sorry little sod. I honestly dont know why Ford decided to drag you along with him before your miserable little planet was blown to smithereens... All you really want is some peace...quiet...and a nice cup of real tea. Damn nutrimatic machines. Your sorry life should be enough to move the stoniest of hearts, to bad, no one really cares.


----------



## killerbob (Jun 29, 2005)

*Prostetnic Vogon Jeltz
*you are a vogon. it's really to bad that you even exsist. you have no good points, no bad points, only worse points. you are loud, rude, obnoxious, and an all around *******. your poetry sucks ass, but you seem to have the right view on the earth in that it needs to be demolished.


----------



## Stalker (Jun 29, 2005)

*Ford Prefect *


----------



## xXxshifuxXx (Jul 4, 2005)

GrownUp said:
			
		

> So here is a Hitchhiker's Quiz I found.
> http://www.zenhex.com/quiz.php?id=10669
> 
> 
> ...


 I did the quiz...  I'm Marvin too.  Nice to meet you.  Life...  Don't talk to me about life...

Actually...  I'm not a depressed person.  (Believe it or not).  I'm hyper.


----------



## imogen (Jul 5, 2005)

I was previously likend to Marvin by an ex work collegue and earned myself the nickname "Marv" by always being miserable and antisocial first thing in the morning. 

Curiously this is not what I am like at all, I'm quite a cheerful creature - ah well.


----------



## imogen (Jul 5, 2005)

And after taking the quiz, lo and behold......

*Marvin (the paranoid android)*
Man do I feel sorry for you. You are one seriously depressed robot, whose brain is to big for the universe to cope with. You are constantly tormented by other people's stupidity which is probably the reason why you hate every damn thing. I prescribe some major anti-depressant pills or some new friends.

Damn! I thought I was a cheerful creature I shouldn't have been so honest


----------



## SpaceShip (Oct 30, 2006)

Ford Prefect - but have since been panel beat into SpaceShip.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Oct 30, 2006)

Wooo Arthur Dent....I answered far too many questions with the word "tea"...but damn, I love tea!


----------



## carrie221 (Oct 30, 2006)

Your Results:
*Trillian (Tricia McMillan)*
You are probably the sanest person on the Heart of Gold. Extremely patient (because you have to deal with Zaphod) flexible, and prone to shaking your head in an exasperated way, you are also extremely smart and pick up fast on life in hyperspace.


----------



## chrispenycate (Oct 30, 2006)

Marvin - of course. Brain the size of a planet, and what do they ask me to do? And me with all the diodes down the left hand side…
*_dwindles into silence_*


----------



## Nesacat (Oct 31, 2006)

*Ford Prefect (Ix)*
Kyah, almost the funnest guy in the known universe besides your pal Zaphod. You know how to have a good time, even if all the sods around you dont. Why dont you ditch Arthur already and go to a party? You're pretty impressive (After all, you work for the GUIDE) and you have been scarred for life because of your long term residence on earth. Of course, you left eventually, and you always knew where your towel was.

.... always good to know the location of one's towel at least in the big scheme of things.


----------



## Carolyn Hill (Oct 31, 2006)

*Trillian (Tricia McMillan)*
You are probably the sanest person on the Heart of Gold. Extremely patient (because you have to deal with Zaphod) flexible, and prone to shaking your head in an exasperated way, you are also extremely smart and pick up fast on life in hyperspace.


----------



## Loner (Nov 1, 2006)

*Marvin (the paranoid android)*
"You are constantly tormented by other people's stupidity which is probably the reason why you hate every damn thing."

You can say that again.


----------



## Perpetual Man (Nov 1, 2006)

*Slartibartfast*

And I am more than happy with that...


----------

